# Fehler im JavaScript



## blondi78 (16. Sep 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Tutorial nachgebuat und alles lief bis die Übergabe an den nächsten Slider erfolgt, jetzt gleich die Ausführung verhindert und ich finde den Fehler nicht:

```
$(document).ready(function(e) {
  ud_slider($('#ud_slider').children('.ud_slide').first());
  function ud_slider(Objekt) {
    $(Objekt).slideDown(1000);
    $(Objekt).children('h3').animate({left: '80px'},800);
    $(Objekt).children('h4').animate({left: '90px'},1000);
    $(Objekt).children('h3').animate({left: '70px'},300);
    $(Objekt).children('h4').animate({left: '80px'},500);
    $('#ud_load').animate({width: '100%'},5000,function(e){
      $(Objekt).children('h3').animate({left: '80px'},600);
      $(Objekt).children('h4').animate({left: '-750px'},200);
      $(Objekt).children('h3').animate({left: '90px'},800);
      $(Objekt).children('h4').animate({left: '-750px'},300);function() {
        $(Objekt).slideUp(1000);
        $('#ud_load').css('width','0px');
        if(Objekt.next().hasClass("ud_slide")) {
          ud_slide(Objekt.next());
        } else {
          ud_slide($('#ud_slider').children('.ud_slide').first());
        }  
      };
    });
  };
});
```
Sorry, wahrscheinlich irgendeine Flüchtigkeit


----------



## stg (16. Sep 2015)

Das ist JavaScript und nicht Java

Ungeachtet dessen, glaubst du wirkich, du kannst einfach einen Code hinklatschen und einfach nur sagen" Das geht nicht, wieso?" ?  Lies mal das hier: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html


----------



## Varthor (16. Sep 2015)

Kannst du den Fehler näher beschreiben?
Hast du die Fehlermeldung / die Stelle an der der Fehler auftritt?

Ich habe dir den Code mal ins JAVA Format gesetzt, der ist ansonsten mühsam zu lesen

€Edit: Außerdem ist dies JAVAScript und nicht Java


```
$(document).ready(function(e) {
  ud_slider($('#ud_slider').children('.ud_slide').first());
  function ud_slider(Objekt) {
    $(Objekt).slideDown(1000);
    $(Objekt).children('h3').animate({left: '80px'},800);
    $(Objekt).children('h4').animate({left: '90px'},1000);
    $(Objekt).children('h3').animate({left: '70px'},300);
    $(Objekt).children('h4').animate({left: '80px'},500);
    $('#ud_load').animate({width: '100%'},5000,function(e){
      $(Objekt).children('h3').animate({left: '80px'},600);
      $(Objekt).children('h4').animate({left: '-750px'},200);
      $(Objekt).children('h3').animate({left: '90px'},800);
      $(Objekt).children('h4').animate({left: '-750px'},300);function() {
        $(Objekt).slideUp(1000);
        $('#ud_load').css('width','0px');
        if(Objekt.next().hasClass("ud_slide")) {
          ud_slide(Objekt.next());
        } else {
          ud_slide($('#ud_slider').children('.ud_slide').first());
        }  
      };
    });
  };
});
```


----------



## blondi78 (16. Sep 2015)

Sorry, ich weiß dass es Java Script ist (mein Finder war zu schnell im Return drücken, es sind ja auch einige Vertipper drin) - auch wenn ich nicht viel weiß und ich bin gerade dabei es zu lernen und habe soeben auch die Regeln gelesen. Vielen Dank für die lesbare Umsetzung. Es hat funktioniert, solange ich die Übergabe an den zwieten Slider weggelasen habe:

```
$(document).ready(function(e) {
 
   ud_slider($('#ud_slider').children('.ud_slide').first());
 
  function ud_slider(Objekt) {
     $(Objekt).slideDown(1000);
     $(Objekt).children('h3').animate({left: '80px'},800);
     $(Objekt).children('h4').animate({left: '90px'},1000);
     $(Objekt).children('h3').animate({left: '70px'},300);
     $(Objekt).children('h4').animate({left: '80px'},500);
     $('#ud_load').animate({width: '100%'},5000,function(e){
       $('#ud_load').css('width',"0");
  });
};

});
```
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------

